# X-traction Ultra-G's



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I just got the 6 chassis I ordered from Lucky Bob's (great place to order from), and I have tomorrow off work. I'm going to take them apart and clean and lube them and install the GelClaws I also ordered at the same time. If anyone is at all interested, I'd be glad to give my impressions of the cars. Right now, I'm waiting on the 6- Corvette bodies I ordered from Slotcar Johnny's, but I'm pretty stoked about the cars. This'll give Rose City Motorplex 7 types of cars to run in our crash 'n burn series - Lifelike dirt mods, Lifelike hard bodied Nascars, Magnatraction Nascars, Magnatraction fairgrounds cars, Super G+ lexan bodies cars, Tyco hard bodied Nascars and Ultra G Corvettes, all prepared in an IROC fashion to be competitive. Should have enough to choose from now...lol.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a few of those chassis myself. I like them, but have found them quite variable in performance. Some run great right away, some take alot of tweaking. I have learned its important to thoroughly clean them. That grease gets into places you would never imagine....

I even had one that would never run good until I cleaned up the pickup shoes and the contact points on the chassis with solvent, even though it was brand new and looked shiny clean...

I think the real challenge for you may be to get all of them performing close to the same. It is for me, anyhow...

Have fun&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Performance and QC will vary greatly. Visualy inspect the armatures and the fit between the gearplate and chassis (especially the alignment of the armature shaft) - this is where I have found the greatest variance and lack of quality.

I wrote a few posts on how I needed to remove the front tabs on the gearplate in order to get better gearplate/chassis alignment - a modification which greatly improved performance on some chassis.

Joe


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

You guys were both right in your statements. QC really seems to be a problem although the 6 of them all run. I cleaned them up and oiled them and the ran better with the front tires turned down slightly and GelClaws on the rear, but getting them even seems like it will take a lot of work. As well, I bought 6 chassis to run an IROC Corvette challenge series and I got 3 with silver rims and 3 with black ones. Does anyone know where I can order 3 sets of silver fronts and rears? Thanks, and that's it for now, till I get the new bodies form Slotcar Johnny's.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Black vs Silver wheels...*

Ummm...why not just PAINT the Black wheels Silver !? Seriously, how do you think the Silver wheels got that way in the first place. Just use a small paint brush and some silver Testors enamel (from the tiny bottles), and it just takes about 15 seconds per wheel, I do it all the time.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- the Testors Silver Acryl will dry alot faster tho, and so will Silver lacquer.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ummm...why not just PAINT the Black wheels Silver !? Seriously, how do you think the Silver wheels got that way in the first place. Just use a small paint brush and some silver Testors enamel (from the tiny bottles), and it just takes about 15 seconds per wheel, I do it all the time.


Me too, the same way, but I paint black acrylic in to the slots first on ones that are silver, then repaint the silver part.

Takes me a few minutes longer though &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I may get shot at dawn for saying this but I have like 3 of these chassis' that I have never cleaned the grease off of. Just ran them the way they are. They are running just fine. I know I should clean them up & oil them properly. 

I want a smoke & blindfold please.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ummm...why not just PAINT the Black wheels Silver !? Seriously, how do you think the Silver wheels got that way in the first place. Just use a small paint brush and some silver Testors enamel (from the tiny bottles), and it just takes about 15 seconds per wheel, I do it all the time.


 I guess I just never thought of it, or thought they used a different type of paint, or something. Thanks, I suppose, for bringing the obvious to my attention.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Remember to remove the tires first, and let them dry overnight before putting the tires back on, or you may damage your paint job.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Leonus is right about letting the paint dry-BUT, only if you use enamel, as the Acryl and Lacquers dry bone hard within minutes.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Ok, I got 3 cars cleaned and oiled, gears lapped in, rims trued and tires (Gelclaws in the rear) turned down to .450. One rear axle was bent from the factory and I replaced it. They all run nice and quiet and fairly equally fast, but I have 1 that deslots a lot easier than the others. It doesn't so much spin out as drive out of the slot. Any ideas??


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

sidecar53 said:


> Ok, I got 3 cars cleaned and oiled, gears lapped in, rims trued and tires (Gelclaws in the rear) turned down to .450. One rear axle was bent from the factory and I replaced it. They all run nice and quiet and fairly equally fast, but I have 1 that deslots a lot easier than the others. It doesn't so much spin out as drive out of the slot. Any ideas??


Front axle or front wheels out of round? Also I have found out that flipping the guide from the flag to the pin. Makes a noticeable difference too. For the good in my case.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Shoe springs might be stretched too much. Check your shoe adjustments and maybe replace springs???


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I second SCM. First place to look is pickup shoes/springs.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Shoe springs and the angle of the shoe hanger are what I would check. Check that the shoe gets the full range of motion with no change in force required. Best performance typically comes when you're "right on the edge" in that regard. That is, if you had any more tension, the shoe wouldn't want to fully deflect without a little extra force at the end of the motion. A little more tension and the shoe will start bouncing you out of the slot. I hope that description makes sense...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A picture of the cars' underside could help.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

OK, so now I've lost at least 1 pickup spring. Stock magna springs are too short and super g spring are too long as well as too stiff. Any ideas where I could buy some? Lucky Bob's is out of them. I thought by now I'd be having fun. Mine is a cursed existence...lol.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

sidecar53 said:


> OK, so now I've lost at least 1 pickup spring. Stock magna springs are too short and super g spring are too long as well as too stiff. Any ideas where I could buy some? Lucky Bob's is out of them. I thought by now I'd be having fun. Mine is a cursed existence...lol.


I think you can get springs in the Tjet 500 tune up kit. I can get pairs of springs from my buddy down the street for like 3 bucks.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

If you have some springs that seem a bit short, couldn't you stretch them out a bit?

Also, I see them on eBay for sale all the time..


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I've got some pickup and some brush springs coming from JAG Hobbies. And my 6 corvette bodies got here from SlotcarJohnny's yesterday. WooooHooooo!!!


----------

